# radiobutton bei onclick seite neu laden und objekt übergeben



## menschmeyer (7. Mai 2006)

hallo!

ich habe ein kleines problem. bisher habe ich drei radiobuttons die man auswählen kann.
danach klickt man auf einen button, die seite wird neu geladen, die auswahl wird über 
ein get-element von php wieder eingelesen und ich kann "value" weiter verwerten. tolle 
sache, klappt auch gut - aber nicht gut genug:

<form name="auswahl" method="get" target="_self" action="test.php">
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_1">
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_2">
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_3">
<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Auswahl ändern">
</form>

<?php
echo $menueauswahl;
?>

jetzt möchte ich dieses problem anders lösen: der button fliegt raus und wenn man auf
einen radiobutton klickt wird gleich die seite neu geladen und das objekt kann übergeben werden. ich habe schon ein bißchen mit "onclick" experimentiert - aber ohne erfolg. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

danke an alle im voraus!


----------



## con-f-use (7. Mai 2006)

Okay, dann gleich mal drei Sachen vorweg weil du neu bist (das sind keine Vorwürfe sondern nur Aufklährung):





			
				Nettiquette Punkt 15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. [...] Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind [...] unerwünscht.
> 
> *Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/index.php?pg=netiquette


Du hast diesen Regeln beim Registieren für das Forum zugestimmt, also halte dich bitte auch dran. Danke.





			
				Übersichtlichkeit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schön wäre es auch, wenn ihr die Möglichkeiten des Editors nutzen würdet, insbesondere diese schönen *Code-Boxen für HTML, PHP und sonstigen Code*.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/215197-keine-ahnung-von-javascript.html#post1123301


Du willst etwas von uns, also solltest du deine Fragen so übersichtlich wie Möglich gestalten, damit wir dir schnell helfen und nicht gleich wegrennen, wenn dein Beitrag blöd zu lesen ist.





			
				Keine Ahnung von Javascript hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ebensowenig ist es Sinn des Boards, das Basiswissen einer bestimmten Sprache zu vermitteln.
> Dafür gibt es mannigfaltige Adressen im Web,  die sich dies zur Aufgabe gemacht haben und sehr gut tun.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/215197-keine-ahnung-von-javascript.html


 Deine Frage behandelt absolutes Javascript-Grundwissen. Dieses Forum ist nicht da um Grundwissen zu vermitteln, sondern um dir bei konkreten Problemen zu helfen, die das Beherrschen der Basics voraussetzten.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema: Wie hast du es denn schon probiert? Diese Information fehlt noch in deinem Beitrag und das wirft schlechtes Licht auf deine Arbeitseifer. Man fragt sich, ob du es überhaupt probiert hast. 

So sollte es nämlich gehen: 
	
	
	



```
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_1" onclick="this.form.submit()" />
```


----------



## menschmeyer (7. Mai 2006)

Erst einmal Danke für Deine Hinweise!

1. Ich schreibe oft klein und da ich beim Anmelden nur klicke aber selten lese wusste ich nichts davon. Kommt aber nicht mehr vor 

2. Das mit den extra Feldern für Code-Inhalte fällt mir erst jetzt auf. Guter Hinweis 

3. Ich wusste nicht, dass meine Frage Basiswissen ist. Ich habe es bis jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht hin bekommen.

4. Meine bisherigen Bemühen das Problem zu lösen kann ich alle nicht mehr wiedergeben. Das läuft nach dem Schema: Ändern - testen - geht nicht - ändern - testen - geht nicht... Deshalb habe ich das weg gelassen. Währenddessen war ich auch nicht untätig. Allerdings habe ich mittlerweile alle mir bekannten Hilfeseiten durch und keine brauchbare Antwort gefunden. Außerdem stand mein Code ja schon und der hat sich ja auch nicht von alleine erstellt. Natürlich probiere ich alles bevor ich in ein Forum gehe. Ich finde es auch etwas komisch einen Thread in einem Forum zu lesen und als aller erstes daran zu denken, dass es sich hier einer ganz einfach machen will. Ein bißchen weniger Vorurteile bitte.

5. Jetzt wieder zu meinem Problem : Ich habe Deine Idee aufgenommen und getestet. Leider ohne Erfolg. Hast du vielleicht noch eine Idee oder bin ich in der falschen Abteilung? Ich meine kannst du mir eine Seite empfehlen wo ich diese Frage stellen kann?


```
// Die Variable "menueauswahl" wird ausgelesen
<?php if (isset($_GET["menueauswahl"])){$menueauswahl = $_GET["menueauswahl"];}
echo $menueauswahl . "<br>";
?>
```


```
<form name="auswahl" method="get" target="_self" action="Test.php">
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_1" onclick="this.form.submit()" >
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_2" onclick="this.form.submit()" >
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_3" onclick="this.form.submit()" >
<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Auswahl ändern">
</form>
```

Nochmal Danke und Sorry.


----------



## con-f-use (7. Mai 2006)

Versuchs mal mit: 
	
	
	



```
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_1" onclick="document.forms['auswahl'].submit()" />
```
 Das "get" im Form-Tag gehört übrigens nach XHTML-Standard groß (also "GET").


----------



## menschmeyer (7. Mai 2006)

Das wars leider auch nicht. 
Langsam wird das Problem zu einem "Nicht-mehr-nur-Basiswissen-Problem" 

Der IE schmeißt mir folgenden Fehler raus: "Das Objekt unterstützt diese Eigenschaft oder Methode nicht." Gemeint ist wohl "method="GET". Aber warum? Mit Button klappt das doch auch. Der soll doch bloß beim klicken den Button ausführen.


```
<form name="auswahl" method="GET" target="_self" action="Test.php">
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_1" XXXXXX >
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_2" XXXXXX >
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_3" XXXXXX >
<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Auswahl ändern">
</form>

XXXXXX = onclick="this.form.submit()"
XXXXXX = onclick="this.auswahl.submit()"
XXXXXX = onclick="this.form.submit();"
XXXXXX = onclick="document.{Test.php}.submit()"
XXXXXX = onclick="document.forms['auswahl'].submit()"
```


----------



## con-f-use (7. Mai 2006)

Folgedes habe ich erfolgreich im IE und Mozilla getestet:

http://confus.co.funpic.de/_data/Untitled-1.php

Es funktionierte bei mir und ist nichts anderes, als der Code, den du verwendet hast. Geht das bei dir? Wenn nicht wäre meines Wissens nach die einzige Erklärung, dass du entweder einen veralteten Browser benutzt oder Javascript bei dir deaktiviert wurde.


----------



## menschmeyer (7. Mai 2006)

*Fehler gefunden!*

Fehler gefunden: Der Submit-Button hieß bei mir "submit". Das geht doch nicht. Jetzt funktioniert alles einwandfrei! Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe.


```
<?php 
if($menueauswahl <> "") { echo ($menueauswahl . "<br>"); }
?>
```


```
<form name="auswahl" method="POST" target="_self" action="Test.php">
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_1" onclick="this.form.submit()" />
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_2" onclick="this.form.submit()" />
<input type="radio" name="menueauswahl" value="auswahl_3" onclick="this.form.submit()" />
<input type="submit" name="auswahl" value="Auswahl ändern">
</form>
```


----------

